# Get Local Town contracts



## BoyerPartners

hello , I live in Nassau LI and I wanted to know if anybody was aware how to get on the list as a Subcontractor for the town plowing during winter months


----------



## dieselss

As I asked in your other thread, what about your other clients that you have?

And if I get this right you dont even have a truck yet?

How tall is you ladder, just a couple rungs short of the moon?


----------



## BoyerPartners

Just trying to dream big and know my options 
I have 2 churches 2 strip malls so far.


----------



## dieselss

BoyerPartners said:


> Just trying to dream big and know my options
> I have 2 churches 2 strip malls so far
> And your residential right???


And no truck correct?
What's your backup plan?


----------



## cwren2472

I'm pretty sure you could just call your local DPW for that information.


----------



## BoyerPartners

dieselss said:


> And no truck correct?
> What's your backup plan?


The plan is to get a truck i will get the truck. 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## dieselss

BoyerPartners said:


> The plan is to get a truck i will get the truck.
> Thanks for your help.


Then what?


----------



## EWSplow

Hold the phone. You're looking at a 1/2 ton and a 3/4 ton truck to plow chuches, strip malls and town roads?
What other equipment do you have?


----------



## BoyerPartners

I have snow blowers , salt spreaders etc. 
these are large lot areas


----------



## BUFF

BoyerPartners said:


> I have snow blowers , salt spreaders etc.
> these are large lot areas


If the lots are more than a couple acres each you may want to think about 2 pickups or a pick up and a skid with a pusher.
If there's a lot of sidewalks you may want to look at something other than a walk behind blower. 
Do you have storage for bulk salt, have you checked the price and availability of bulk in your area?


----------



## EWSplow

Blowers on tractors? 
Get 2 in case 1 breaks down. The city will be counting on you getting the job done.


----------



## dieselss

BoyerPartners said:


> I have snow blowers , salt spreaders etc.
> these are large lot areas


Like push snow blowers and push salters?


----------



## JMHConstruction

Added my 2 cents on your other thread about the trucks, but I think you're getting in over your head.

This is too much for 1 person. I'd step back and see how much work you can really take on with 1 person


----------



## Randall Ave

To do roads, first to get your foot in the door, you almost need to know someone on the inside. Go on the town's website, a lot of times bids are listed. Second, check on the insurance requirments, this might put you into shock, third, the trucks your looking at, especially the Dodge, ain't gonna make it, unless you have your own shop and full time mechanic.


----------



## cwren2472

JMHConstruction said:


> Added my 2 cents on your other thread about the trucks, but I think you're getting in over your head.
> 
> This is too much for 1 person. I'd step back and see how much work you can really take on with 1 person


Pfft. Obviously you forgot about that kid that was going to plow the $250,000 contract on his winter break from college.


----------



## cwren2472

Randall Ave said:


> To do roads, first to get your foot in the door, you almost need to know someone on the inside.


Really? For my city, you basically have to be willing to show up. And during the first storm of last year, almost no one did thanks to exorbitant insurance requirements my city wanted.


----------



## Randall Ave

cwren2472 said:


> Really? For my city, you basically have to be willing to show up. And during the first storm of last year, almost no one did thanks to exorbitant insurance requirements my city wanted.


Around here, seems you need to know someone. I do repairs for two local towns. That kinda helps. There is more money doing driveways than roads with the insurance rates around here.


----------



## dieselss

cwren2472 said:


> Pfft. Obviously you forgot about that kid that was going to plow the $250,000 contract on his winter break from college.


https://www.plowsite.com/threads/what-is-your-biggest-contract.173975/page-3


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Blowers on tractors?
> Get 2 in case 1 breaks down. The city will be counting on you getting the job done.
> View attachment 182851


And they're green too....Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> And they're green too....Thumbs Up


Oomkes green...


----------



## EWSplow

I'm pretty sure most municipalities post ads. In some cases, they have to legally, if it's above a certain dollar amount. 
Your municipality website should have that somewhere .


----------



## BossPlow2010

EWSplow said:


> I'm pretty sure most municipalities post ads. In some cases, they have to legally, if it's above a certain dollar amount.
> Your municipality website should have that somewhere .


In the RFP section
In Michigan many municipalities used MITN, not its called something else


----------



## Philbilly2

I know this might seem crazy, but what we used to do back in the day was very simple two step process.

walk into city hall, ask them... 

If they do not just give you the information, submit a FOIA for the information. At that point, they have to give it to you leagally.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Pump the brakes, fast and hard. You're biting off far more than you can chew. 

Get a few residential, maybe a church or two. And sub for someone else. Learn that way for 2-3 years, and then go after your own nicer contracts.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Someone once said go big or go home.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Someone once said go big or go home.


Enough of the short jokes fella...


----------



## dieselss

John_DeereGreen said:


> Pump the brakes, fast and hard. You're biting off far more than you can chew.


No hes not, hes getting a truck he said.


----------



## cwren2472

I think y'all are so negative 'cuz you are afraid of these new guys coming in and stealing all your accounts. Jealousy does not look good on any of you.

I think Aristotle said "Give me a shovel and a leg to lean it on, and I can shovel the world!"


----------



## BossPlow2010

cwren2472 said:


> I think y'all are so negative 'cuz you are afraid of these new guys coming in and stealing all your accounts. Jealous is an ugly color to wear.
> 
> I think Aristotle said "Give me a shovel and a leg to lean it on, and I can shovel the world!"
> 
> Pretty sure that's how it went.


Actually it was Archimedes and the quote is,


> Give me a *lever* and a place to stand and I will move the earth


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Going big on something you've not tried, when you have an alternate method to service your customers, is a lot different than jumping in both feet with no experience on anything and no backup plan to save your bacon.



cwren2472 said:


> I think y'all are so negative 'cuz you are afraid of these new guys coming in and stealing all your accounts. Jealousy does not look good on any of you.
> 
> I think Aristotle said "Give me a shovel and a leg to lean it on, and I can shovel the world!"


He's welcome to try to take mine.


----------



## cwren2472

BossPlow2010 said:


> Actually it was Archimedes and the quote is,


No, I'm pretty sure it was a shovel.

How would they get rid of snow with a lever? Duh.


----------



## BossPlow2010

cwren2472 said:


> No, I'm pretty sure it was a shovel.
> 
> How would they get rid of snow with a lever? Duh.


Was it a snow shovel?


----------



## cwren2472

BossPlow2010 said:


> Was it a snow shovel?


Of course. They didn't have snowplows in ancient Greece.


----------



## Randall Ave

cwren2472 said:


> Of course. They didn't have snowplows in ancient Greece.


Yes they did, they were called slaves. If this is inappropriate, it can be deleted.


----------



## Defcon 5

Nothing wrong with dreaming big...But start small...Learn the ropes by actually servicing the accounts you already landed to the best of your ability....Maybe try to find a local contractor that is doing this type of work already and try to learn from him...This business is god awful...Break downs,crappy hours, and so on...In order to do what your dreaming of is a pretty big investment of time and money....Let’s make it through this year and you can evaluate at seasons end which direction you want to go


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> This business is god awful...Break downs,crappy hours, and so on...


----------



## JMHConstruction

Defcon 5 said:


> Nothing wrong with dreaming big...But start small...Learn the ropes by actually servicing the accounts you already landed to the best of your ability....Maybe try to find a local contractor that is doing this type of work already and try to learn from him...This business is god awful...Break downs,crappy hours, and so on...In order to do what your dreaming of is a pretty big investment of time and money....Let's make it through this year and you can evaluate at seasons end which direction you want to go


Are you implying he would need quite a bit of skin in the game?


----------



## Defcon 5




----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 182869


----------



## FredG

Meh, This young fella is not ready for any of his dreams. If I remember correctly is last post got locked. He wants to skip the fundamentals and jump in. Capitol is nothing he's not worried about it, dedicated equipment same thing, Drivers and operators same thing, liabilities, qualifying no worries. How many clients are going to put there snow and ice management with a 20 year old kid that does not want to listen.

Again if he continues on this path reality is going to be in his face. Furthermore he's not worried about long unusual working hours or holidays that I don't think he is ready for. This should be locked by the morning.


----------



## JMHConstruction

FredG said:


> Meh, This young fella is not ready for any of his dreams. If I remember correctly is last post got locked. He wants to skip the fundamentals and jump in. Capitol is nothing he's not worried about it, dedicated equipment same thing, Drivers and operators same thing, liabilities, qualifying no worries. How many clients are going to put there snow and ice management with a 20 year old kid that does not want to listen.
> 
> Again if he continues on this path reality is going to be in his face. Furthermore he's not worried about long unusual working hours or holidays that I don't think he is ready for. This should be locked by the morning.


I'm assuming it is a different person than the one you're referring to. Could be wrong though


----------



## Mr.Markus

Out here town contracts are like school boards, FOI gets you the prices, lowest bid gets you the contracts.
I did arenas, roads,water pumping stations, hydro utility plus other private lots, and about 35 driveways.
At 1 point I had 7 acres of asphalt and my driveways to do, all 1 man(me) with 2 trucks and a backhoe. In the end the hardest part for me has always been getting the work, when you do delivering on your promises is what keeps it.


----------



## FredG

JMHConstruction said:


> I'm assuming it is a different person than the one you're referring to. Could be wrong though


 Yes I think your right, my bad,


----------



## JMHConstruction

FredG said:


> Yes I think your right, my bad,


You've been stuck in a dump truck all week, it's understandable :laugh:


----------



## FredG

JMHConstruction said:


> You've been stuck in a dump truck all week, it's understandable :laugh:


 True lets not forget I'm old and can get discombobulated in a NY minute. :laugh: I'm working tomorrow and off till Tuesday. My Warden has to take some vacation time and her Family is coming from South kackalakee. There accommodations are at my home.


----------



## Mike_PS

no, this isn't the member whose thread I closed so again, if you do not wish to assist or help the guy with suggestions then don't post...no need for the continued nonsensical banter between a few


----------



## FredG

Philbilly2 said:


> I know this might seem crazy, but what we used to do back in the day was very simple two step process.
> 
> walk into city hall, ask them...
> 
> If they do not just give you the information, submit a FOIA for the information. At that point, they have to give it to you leagally.


These thread from Phil pretty much is all you need to know. In this region the info your looking for has to be put in a bid sheet or in your local news paper. If you go into City hall and inquire it is the law to give it to you.

Contractors bid on the work on a certain date. After that they pull the bids but you have to be present to get awarded the job. You could be the highest bid, if no one shows up for the bid opening the job is yours. That's the easy part but you aren't asking the right questions. I'm not getting scrolled for not just answering your question. Good Luck


----------



## cwren2472

Maybe it's because I live in a fairly-ish large city (100k people) but there is no bidding here. The amount the town is willing to pay is fixed and they take as many people as they can get to sign up for it (which is never enough.)

And I don't know how common that "must be present to win" thing is. We bid work (unrelated to snowplowing) for municipalities all the time and have never had to show up for a bid opening.


----------



## FredG

cwren2472 said:


> Maybe it's because I live in a fairly-ish large city (100k people) but there is no bidding here. The amount the town is willing to pay is fixed and they take as many people as they can get to sign up for it (which is never enough.)
> 
> And I don't know how common that "must be present to win" thing is. We bid work (unrelated to snowplowing) for municipalities all the time and have never had to show up for a bid opening.


That's correct you don't have to be present for bid openings. Snow you do here. I didn't know either till I was the only one present for snow work and was awarded the job. They don't tell you that and you don't need a bid bond either. When munci's are looking to buy equipment it's a state bid here they even do it on loader tires etc.

Your key words here, ( unrelated to snow and ice )


----------



## FredG

Furthermore if my bid was on time and didn't have to run to get it there before the opening I would have not been there either. The City Manager did not even open the other bids, at least while I was there.


----------



## Philbilly2

Responsible bidder is the key word in our area.

For much municipal bid work, you have to have a bid bond in place, all the correct insurance requirements, and the lowest number. Typically we are not required to be at the meeting when they award the project, but almost always there is a "pre-bid meeting" that if your company name is not on the sheet saying you attended, your bid is tossed automatically.

So once you meet all of those requirements, you are then deemed a "responsible bidder" and at that point low man wins.


----------



## FredG

cwren2472 said:


> Maybe it's because I live in a fairly-ish large city (100k people) but there is no bidding here. The amount the town is willing to pay is fixed and they take as many people as they can get to sign up for it (which is never enough.)
> 
> And I don't know how common that "must be present to win" thing is. We bid work (unrelated to snowplowing) for municipalities all the time and have never had to show up for a bid opening.


 Sounds like your City is learning some tricks from the NSP's. I don't like anybody telling me what I'm working for. In my world it's the other way around. :laugh: It's usually never enough. This maybe the issue why they can not get enough contractors. lowred:


----------



## cwren2472

Philbilly2 said:


> So once you meet all of those requirements, you are then deemed a "responsible bidder" and at that point low man wins.


And for a city like that, the one low bidder handles all of the city's plowing? Or do they take other plowers who agree to the same price?



FredG said:


> This maybe the issue why they can not get enough contractors.


No doubt. During the first storm of the year, my street didn't get a single pass for more than 12 hours. And my house is 500' from a public school.


----------



## Philbilly2

cwren2472 said:


> Maybe it's because I live in a fairly-ish large city (100k people) but there is no bidding here. The amount the town is willing to pay is fixed and they take as many people as they can get to sign up for it (which is never enough.)


I plowed for a couple of municipals years ago. Rally routes doing cul-de-sacs.

One city - 150k people - They paid by the hour based on the equipment that you brought to the table - flat rate as long as your company had not been black listed and you could meet the insurance requirments. Standard same routes on EVERY call out.

Second city - 75k people - They had a bid package. You had to give an hourly rate per piece of equipment. You gave your per hour number and how many pieces of equipment you could provide per event. They started with the cheapest per hour on their list and worked their way to the more expensive contractors as need be. Your route for that night was handed to you when you showed up and clocked in.


----------



## Philbilly2

cwren2472 said:


> And for a city like that, the one low bidder handles all of the city's plowing? Or do they take other plowers who agree to the same price?
> 
> No doubt


Depends on city size.

I have never plowed an entire town or city. I have only ever done rally routes to "aide" the city drivers with their routes. Typically cul-de-sacs that they cannot get a tandem to turn around in.


----------



## FredG

cwren2472 said:


> And for a city like that, the one low bidder handles all of the city's plowing? Or do they take other plowers who agree to the same price?
> 
> No doubt. During the first storm of the year, my street didn't get a single pass for more than 12 hours. And my house is 500' from a public school.


 You know now that you mention it I heard of guys from up this way coming your way to help out. I know of one guy that at least would send equipment down there.


----------



## Philbilly2

cwren2472 said:


> And my house is 500' from a public school.


You can live that close to one of those now???


----------



## cwren2472

Philbilly2 said:


> You can live that close to one of those now???


I go to work before school opens and get home after it closes. That's the best kind of neighbor. Across the street is a towing/repair company. They're even better.


----------



## Randall Ave

Small towns here. They have their own trucks, you assist them, they give you a section of the town, that's where you stay unless you are needed elsewhere. The bid I did, no bond required, but your insurance had to be in place, and the township all ready listed as an additional insured party just to submit the bid. Each town does things differently. The next town over puts out electric sighs every year looking for plow truck drivers. With CDL $15.00 an hour


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cwren2472 said:


> I go to work before school opens and get home after it closes. That's the best kind of neighbor. Across the street is a towing/repair company. They're even better.


That's not what he was referring to...


----------



## FredG

Randall Ave said:


> Small towns here. They have their own trucks, you assist them, they give you a section of the town, that's where you stay unless you are needed elsewhere. The bid I did, no bond required, but your insurance had to be in place, and the township all ready listed as an additional insured party just to submit the bid. Each town does things differently. The next town over puts out electric sighs every year looking for plow truck drivers. With CDL $15.00 an hour


 Mighty generous of them $15.00 per hr.


----------



## Philbilly2

cwren2472 said:


> Across the street is a towing/repair company. They're even better.


Why... you drive a Ford?


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's not what he was referring to...


 Ya no kidding, must got a get out of jail free card. LMAO


----------



## cwren2472

Sorry, I'm a bit slow this morning. My wife only just arrived with my coffee and I'm only a few sips in.


----------



## cwren2472

Randall Ave said:


> With CDL $15.00 an hour


WTF?! And I assume they get 1099ed at that


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Small towns here. They have their own trucks, you assist them, they give you a section of the town, that's where you stay unless you are needed elsewhere. The bid I did, no bond required, but your insurance had to be in place, and the township all ready listed as an additional insured party just to submit the bid. Each town does things differently. The next town over puts out electric sighs every year looking for plow truck drivers. With CDL $15.00 an hour


Wyoming DOT pays $21.00/hr for seasonal CDL drivers to plow. Since it snows from October well into May in most areas it's a pretty good gig for some.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Wyoming DOT pays $21.00/hr for seasonal CDL drivers to plow. Since it snows from October well into May in most areas it's a pretty good gig for some.


Sounds like a good job for someone who's retiring in Wyoming.


----------



## Philbilly2

BUFF said:


> Wyoming DOT pays $21.00/hr for seasonal CDL drivers to plow. Since it snows from October well into May in most areas it's a pretty good gig for some.


IDOT does that here too. Most of them are layed of construction workers. Pay is better than unemployment.


----------



## cwren2472

Those pays are driving municipal vehicles/equipment?


----------



## Philbilly2

cwren2472 said:


> Those pays are driving municipal vehicles/equipment?


Yes


----------



## BUFF

BUFF said:


> Wyoming DOT pays $21.00/hr for seasonal CDL drivers to plow. Since it snows from October well into May in most areas it's a pretty good gig for some.


That's what I'm thinking, when there's snow on the ground all you really do is feed cows so the time is there for a part time gig. There's a pretty good sized DOT shop in Lander and they cover a lot of country from there.


----------



## FredG

https://www.indeed.com/salaries/Snow-Plow-Driver-Salaries,-New-York-State Truck drivers do okay here related to snow and Ice.


----------



## FredG

BUFF said:


> That's what I'm thinking, when there's snow on the ground all you really do is feed cows so the time is there for a part time gig. There's a pretty good sized DOT shop in Lander and they cover a lot of country from there.


 There you go, earn you some play money. Your only committed to the snow season.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

It's interesting to me that so many municipalities contract out street plowing. That's unheard of around here.



FredG said:


> There you go, earn you some play money. Your only committed to the snow season.


That's a win-win...get paid to plow snow, never have to fix anything when it breaks, and never have any money tied up in the work before you get paid.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Wyoming DOT pays $21.00/hr for seasonal CDL drivers to plow. Since it snows from October well into May in most areas it's a pretty good gig for some.


I thought Wyoming only got 2" of snow and then it blew around the rest of the winter?


----------



## FredG

John_DeereGreen said:


> It's interesting to me that so many municipalities contract out street plowing. That's unheard of around here.
> 
> That's a win-win...get paid to plow snow, never have to fix anything when it breaks, and never have any money tied up in the work before you get paid.


 Meh they are all moving in that direction to some degree of giving plowing roads out. Minci's have a hard time keeping plow drivers for the wage they pay, to give a good driver a livable wage and a nice benefit, pension package it is cheaper to sub it out. Rochester is giving City streets out now.

Where you don't see much of it going on they either pay a livable wage similar to Union or are already members, or possibly a depressed area where $15.00 per hr is a decent wage. Lets face it as sad as it is $15.00 is better than nothing if that's the best you can do because of where you live.

When I joined the union I had to drive 40 to 60 miles one way daily. Could not make that money in my City. Some were not willing to do that and stayed back for low wages. Back then and even now you would be surprised at the guys that can not or will not maintain or the responsibility to own a reliable vehicle.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I thought Wyoming only got 2" of snow and then it blew around the rest of the winter?


It does so there's always drift clean up work, it's awesome.


----------



## EWSplow

John_DeereGreen said:


> It's interesting to me that so many municipalities contract out street plowing. That's unheard of around here.
> 
> In Milwaukee, on a normal event, the city has around 300 pieces of equipment on the road and I'm guessing there are between 50 and 100 pieces of subs equipment.
> Maybe the small towns around you don't need to use subs?


----------



## JMHConstruction

John_DeereGreen said:


> It's interesting to me that so many municipalities contract out street plowing. That's unheard of around here.


Same here. Our city has big trucks for main roads and smaller 250s with Vs for the side roads. They can usually hit the city (140ish thousand residents) in 24 hours. Sometimes longer depending on the storm.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I'm guessing you're correct. Just isn't something that's done around here. Public parking and government buildings are a different story but as far as roads they do it all in house.


----------



## Philbilly2

John_DeereGreen said:


> It's interesting to me that so many municipalities contract out street plowing. That's unheard of around here.


Here in Illernois it was most likely started as a pocket padder by one of our multiple Governors that reside in jail for corruption currently...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Our county may or may not sub out some cuddle sacks, I've heard of it before but never seen the bids and not really interested in the work. 

They screw around trying to shoehorn full size trucks into most of them. 

Subdivisions may or may not get done within 24 hours of a couple inch storm. Usually within 8-10 hours. Anything more than 6" and it'll be 2-3 days. The cities do better.


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> Our county may or may not sub out some cuddle sacks, I've heard of it before but never seen the bids and not really interested in the work.
> 
> They screw around trying to shoehorn full size trucks into most of them.
> 
> Subdivisions may or may not get done within 24 hours of a couple inch storm. Usually within 8-10 hours. Anything more than 6" and it'll be 2-3 days. The cities do better.


Typically when we plowed for the cities, we would go in after all the snow had finished. You will never get an "easy push" as anything below 3" they would salt the snot out of. They tried to get us in and out at night as they typically had a parking ban in place from like midnight till 6 am or somewheres around that. You could usually get curb to curb then.

I preferred to plow at night anyhow as the majority of people will not get out of their nice warm bed and put on boots to come out and call you an a-hole for putting snow in the end of their driveway. Seemed that every time that we plowed during the day, I found my way into an altercation with some local "neighborhood delta hotel" that had crap to spew.

Threw the years, had shovels thrown at my truck, been blasted by people's snowblowers, been cursed out in more than one language, had the cops called, had the city called, heck, I have even offered my truck to a few fine residents to "do it better" if they were so skilled at this... 

OP - You will need thick skin to do this job... you are always wrong for something. And the worst part now is that every person has a video camera strapped to their hand at all times, and a public forum to spew how big of a moron you are for how you plow snow.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Philbilly2 said:


> Typically when we plowed for the cities, we would go in after all the snow had finished. You will never get an "easy push" as anything below 3" they would salt the snot out of. They tried to get us in and out at night as they typically had a parking ban in place from like midnight till 6 am or somewheres around that. You could usually get curb to curb then.
> 
> I preferred to plow at night anyhow as the majority of people will not get out of their nice warm bed and put on boots to come out and call you an a-hole for putting snow in the end of their driveway. Seemed that every time that we plowed during the day, I found my way into an altercation with some local "neighborhood delta hotel" that had crap to spew.
> 
> Threw the years, had shovels thrown at my truck, been blasted by people's snowblowers, been cursed out in more than one language, had the cops called, had the city called, heck, I have even offered my truck to a few fine residents to "do it better" if they were so skilled at this...
> 
> OP - You will need thick skin to do this job... you are always wrong for something. And the worst part now is that every person has a video camera strapped to their hand at all times, and a public forum to spew how big of a moron you are for how you plow snow.


----------



## Philbilly2

And just a hint for the OP if you choose to go this route of plowing rally routes...

In cul-de-sacs, the key items on your rig will be:

#1- very tall, very skinny tires
#2- a boat load of weight
#3- proper COUNTERWEIGHT to offset your plow weight
#4- a wide blade
#5- this day and age, I would have a dash cam so you can prove innocence

Plowing in 2wd is key to cul-de-sacs. When I plowed them, here is how I set up a rig. Ran 33" tall by 9" wide mud tires. They would cut straight down the the pavement. No floating. Ran with a toolbox full of junk, two transfer tanks full of diesel, had 1200 lbs of tractor weights BEHIND the rear axle to unload the front end. Had a 9ft stright blade so you could still turn and not get stuck in your windrow.

Setting your rig up properly to do this type of work will make all the difference in the world. A un-weighted, improperly set up truck will get you on the black list very rapidly when you cannot preform.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just thought of this...a few years back Ebling had a Volvo with a fixed spreader and underbody scraper they were doing some work on. A fellow yard monkey had gotten the bid to plow the cuddle sacks for the county...and this idiot went and bought the same size truck that the county does NOT do them with because their trucks are too big. 

To top it off...this guy wanted a rubber or urethane edge on the underbody...the one that has downpressure...I never axed how it turned out. 

Another reason I don't debate Todd in regards to calling me a lawn monkey...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Our county may or may not sub out some cuddle sacks, I've heard of it before but never seen the bids and not really interested in the work.
> 
> They screw around trying to shoehorn full size trucks into most of them.
> 
> Subdivisions may or may not get done within 24 hours of a couple inch storm. Usually within 8-10 hours. Anything more than 6" and it'll be 2-3 days. The cities do better.


My county starts plowing the main roads at 4", they don't plow my road till aboot 8" and it's a school bus route too. If there's a blizzard it can be 4-5days before they get everything plowed. I'll plow from my house to the main county road and neighbors to the west will do the same.
I'd rather have to deal with a little snow than pay higher taxes, I hate playing taxes and not getting mulch in return.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just thought of this...a few years back Ebling had a Volvo with a fixed spreader and underbody scraper they were doing some work on. A fellow yard monkey had gotten the bid to plow the cuddle sacks for the county...and this idiot went and bought the same size truck that the county does NOT do them with because their trucks are too big.
> 
> To top it off...this guy wanted a rubber or urethane edge on the underbody...the one that has downpressure...I never axed how it turned out.
> 
> Another reason I don't debate Todd in regards to calling me a lawn monkey...


What's there to debate????...Atleast your smart enough to realize that

Best Cul-de-Sak truck I ever used was a short wheel base single axle dump with a belly blade....Start in the center and do loops until you reach the curb


----------



## Philbilly2

John_DeereGreen said:


>


This one was my favorite back in the day...


----------



## FredG

Philbilly2 said:


> Typically when we plowed for the cities, we would go in after all the snow had finished. You will never get an "easy push" as anything below 3" they would salt the snot out of. They tried to get us in and out at night as they typically had a parking ban in place from like midnight till 6 am or somewheres around that. You could usually get curb to curb then.
> 
> I preferred to plow at night anyhow as the majority of people will not get out of their nice warm bed and put on boots to come out and call you an a-hole for putting snow in the end of their driveway. Seemed that every time that we plowed during the day, I found my way into an altercation with some local "neighborhood delta hotel" that had crap to spew.
> 
> Threw the years, had shovels thrown at my truck, been blasted by people's snowblowers, been cursed out in more than one language, had the cops called, had the city called, heck, I have even offered my truck to a few fine residents to "do it better" if they were so skilled at this...
> 
> OP - You will need thick skin to do this job... you are always wrong for something. And the worst part now is that every person has a video camera strapped to their hand at all times, and a public forum to spew how big of a moron you are for how you plow snow.


Had a nice size trailer park all blacktop nice job had 3 roadways in it, Thick skin is right. Trailer owners would call the office crying, the stupid manager would call and ask me if I could do a better job just a nightmare.

The last straw was some :terribletowel:come at my truck like a lunatic, all red in the face veins poping out of his neck out of control. I waited for him to get close enough and slammed him with the door. Jumped out of the truck to finish him off and he was like a little girl and asked me why did I do that.  Well as you all know not long after that I got the 86.  :laugh:


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Start in the center and do loops until you reach the curb


Now its making sense....


----------



## Philbilly2

FredG said:


> Had a nice size trailer park all blacktop nice job had 3 roadways in it, Thick skin is right. Trailer owners would call the office crying, the stupid manager would call and ask me if I could do a better job just a nightmare.
> 
> The last straw was some :terribletowel:come at my truck like a lunatic, all red in the face veins poping out of his neck out of control. I waited for him to get close enough and slammed him with the door. Jumped out of the truck to finish him off and he was like a little girl and asked me why did I do that.  Well as you all know not long after that I got the 86.  :laugh:


Never got that far...

I had some close calls when I offered to knock their teeth to the back of their head if they did not take their hands off my window.

I have plowed snow up to someones front door as she called me everything but human as I was the reason that her mail does not get delivered as I don't get close enough to her mail box. (I got a no-no with the city on that one)

Had a 6 D-Cell mag light in my hand meeting a guy at my rear bumper who had me blocked into a pile so he could get my license plate number for burring his drive for the 4th time in this storm... 

I was lucky enough that I could take the high road every time and did not have to hit anyone in my years of plowing.


----------



## EWSplow

I always amazed at how people think you bury their drives on purpose. 
can they hot see how a plow works? Where do they think the snow is going to end up when it comes out of the plow?


----------



## Randall Ave

There's one thing in common to plowing roads, everyone hates you.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> There's one thing in common to plowing roads, everyone hates you.


I don't plow roads...


----------



## EWSplow

Randall Ave said:


> There's one thing in common to plowing roads, everyone hates you.


Not the guys plowing drives, if they're smart and have something in their contract for return trips.


----------



## FredG

EWSplow said:


> I always amazed at how people think you bury their drives on purpose.
> can they hot see how a plow works? Where do they think the snow is going to end up when it comes out of the plow?


 You got to windrow the snow somewhere to clean the road.


----------



## EWSplow

FredG said:


> You got to windrow the snow somewhere to clean the road.


I tell people that when they complain. I ask if they'd rather the road not be plowed. 
When I was a kid, the city plowed quite a bit to the middle of the street in the downtown area , then came back at night to blow it into trucks. It would be a nightmare in a big city .


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't plow roads...


But yet everyone still hates you


----------



## FredG

Randall Ave said:


> There's one thing in common to plowing roads, everyone hates you.


 It's a good way to get yourself in trouble unless you can take consistent abuse. Most all try to be civil, then again most have a breaking point too. Lots of people piss me off, this does not mean I go after them. These people come after you like they want to harm you. That is my breaking point.


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> It's a good way to get yourself in trouble unless you can take consistent abuse. Most all try to be civil, then again most have a breaking point too. Lots of people piss me off, this does not mean I go after them. These people come after you like they want to harm you. That is my breaking point.


And I'm meeting a 100 home HOA at 10:30 what a moron... Roads, drives and walks...


----------



## FredG

EWSplow said:


> I tell people that when they complain. I ask if they'd rather the road not be plowed.
> When I was a kid, the city plowed quite a bit to the middle of the street in the downtown area , then came back at night to blow it into trucks. It would be a nightmare in a big city .


 Yes and then they complained about that Detroit screaming in the blower and that ended. Some people get there rocks off just finding something to complain about. If they push me far enough I just tell them they need medication. :laugh:


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> And I'm meeting a 100 home HOA at 10:30 what a moron... Roads, drives and walks...


Well if your doing the drives to I don't see much for them to complain about. Besides if you get frustrated it's easy to get the 86. I'm somewhat of a expert at that. :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> But yet everyone still hates you


Teed another one up for you...


----------



## FredG

John_DeereGreen said:


>


 I don't think Mass test there drivers. He's got to be gooned up on something.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> I don't think Mass test there drivers. He's got to be gooned up on something.


I'd be pissed too if I talked like that...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Teed another one up for you...


Sure did.....Buddy


----------



## EWSplow

FredG said:


> Yes and then they complained about that Detroit screaming in the blower and that ended. Some people get there rocks off just finding something to complain about. If they push me far enough I just tell them they need medication. :laugh:


And what time of day is your medication?


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> I always amazed at how people think you bury their drives on purpose.
> can they hot see how a plow works? Where do they think the snow is going to end up when it comes out of the plow?


When I plowed roads for HOA's I'd put my V into scoop mode as I went past driveway aprons to minimize the windrow as a courtesy to the homeowner. Keep in mind the homes were on 5acre lots or bigger so the driveways were spread apart. My thought process was the home owners pay dues to the HOA for the service and they also had a say in who got the work. I got a lot of work from the HOA's, property management company's that handled the HOA's and home owners.


----------



## FredG

EWSplow said:


> And what time of day is your medication?


Three times a day, took a long time to get it right, I'm pretty sure some members remember the old Freddy that did not have the right medication. :laugh:


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> When I plowed roads for HOA's I'd put my V into scoop mode as I went past driveway aprons to minimize the windrow as a courtesy to the homeowner. Keep in mind the homes were on 5acre lots or bigger so the driveways were spread apart. My thought process was the home owners pay dues to the HOA for the service and they also had a say in who got the work. I got a lot of work from the HOA's, property management company's that handled the HOA's and home owners.


Must have been your glowing people skills...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> Three times a day, took a long time to get it right, I'm pretty sure some members remember the old Freddy that did not have the right medication. :laugh:


Einstein does...LMAO Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> When I plowed roads for HOA's I'd put my V into scoop mode as I went past driveway aprons to minimize the windrow as a courtesy to the homeowner. Keep in mind the homes were on 5acre lots or bigger so the driveways were spread apart. My thought process was the home owners pay dues to the HOA for the service and they also had a say in who got the work. I got a lot of work from the HOA's, property management company's that handled the HOA's and home owners.


When plowing the private roads we contract, if the drive is already plowed I will angle away or clean up any snow I push into it. If it hasn't been touched, I don't worry about it.


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Einstein does...LMAO Thumbs Up


 LMAO


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> When I plowed roads for HOA's I'd put my V into scoop mode as I went past driveway aprons to minimize the windrow as a courtesy to the homeowner. Keep in mind the homes were on 5acre lots or bigger so the driveways were spread apart. My thought process was the home owners pay dues to the HOA for the service and they also had a say in who got the work. I got a lot of work from the HOA's, property management company's that handled the HOA's and home owners.


I plow some alleys and do the same thing. 
Scoop going past garages, pile it where I can and windrow where I can. The snow on the ends goes to the street and then pushed to the side. I see alot of JAs windrow the whole alley and lift their plow when they get to the end. People have no problem paying me more than "the last guy who plowed ".


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> When plowing the private roads we contract, if the drive is already plowed I will angle away or clean up any snow I push into it. If it hasn't been touched, I don't worry about it.


 Yes as long as you don't have a one way. :laugh:


----------



## Philbilly2

BUFF said:


> When I plowed roads for HOA's I'd put my V into scoop mode as I went past driveway aprons to minimize the windrow as a courtesy to the homeowner. Keep in mind the homes were on 5acre lots or bigger so the driveways were spread apart. My thought process was the home owners pay dues to the HOA for the service and they also had a say in who got the work. I got a lot of work from the HOA's, property management company's that handled the HOA's and home owners.


I would agree... BUT there is a fine line between being employed by a HOA and being employed by the city.

When you are plowing for a city, they make it very clear that you cannot play any favorites. You start in the middle and get it all off the road no matter where it goes You have to bomb the snow into all the drives equally. Sucked sometimes when you would bury a old couple and you could not just take a swipe out of the end of their drives so they wouldn't have a grabber trying to clear the end of drive mound. Few times I would pull up and ask the elderly couple to please go back inside and I will come back after I am off the clock for the city and take care of the mound for them.


----------



## EWSplow

Reading all of this makes me wonder if the OP still wants to do it.


----------



## Philbilly2

EWSplow said:


> Reading all of this makes me wonder if the OP still wants to do it.


Sometimes the harsh reality of the truth sucks when you hear it from those who have already done it...


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Must have been your glowing people skills...


It's called being professional and growing your customer base.
On the flip side many of the homeowners I couldn't stand and wouldn't stop to piss on them if they were on fire..... For some reason it seemed they were transplants from the northeast or Cali.....


----------



## EWSplow

Philbilly2 said:


> Sometimes the harsh reality of the truth sucks when you hear it from those who have already done it...


Kinda like Going out and buying a plow truck and not realizing the other expenses in this biz. Insurance, repairs, fuel costs, finding help, finding salt, etc.


----------



## cwren2472

EWSplow said:


> Reading all of this makes me wonder if the OP still wants to do it.


I think he stopped reading 5 pages ago


----------



## EWSplow

cwren2472 said:


> I think he stopped reading 5 pages ago


Either reality sunk in, or ignorance is bliss.


----------



## cwren2472

EWSplow said:


> Either reality sunk in, or ignorance is bliss.


I think he's bizzie looking for a truck still


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> And I'm meeting a 100 home HOA at 10:30 what a moron... Roads, drives and walks...


How did the job look? The guy seem reasonable?


----------



## FredG

EWSplow said:


> Reading all of this makes me wonder if the OP still wants to do it.


 I hate to discourage him specially if he's young. These threads come from real life events. Some guys can take a lot of abuse others can't.


----------



## Defcon 5

FredG said:


> I hate to discourage him specially if he's young. These threads come from real life events. Some guys can take a lot of abuse others can't.


I for one am very sensitive....


----------



## EWSplow

Defcon 5 said:


> I for one am very sensitive....


I thought we were all here to get the abuse we normally get in the winter , but are missing in the off season .


----------



## Defcon 5

I think he would make more money NOT plowing for the township...Properly priced accounts will far exceed in revenue...On the flip side...Plowing roads with Jagoof lights ablaze is COOL...


----------



## FredG

Defcon 5 said:


> I for one am very sensitive....


 I don't mind somebody busting my chops, but coming after me in a plow truck I'm not going for.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I think he would make more money NOT plowing for the township...Properly priced accounts will far exceed in revenue...On the flip side...Plowing roads with Jagoof lights ablaze is COOL...


Did someone say jagoof lights???


----------



## Defcon 5

I just had a minor chest grabber....That is a work of art


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I just had a minor chest grabber....That is a work of art


Just for you...buddy!


----------



## Defcon 5

Thanks ....Buddy....The Ventrac SSV is the Rembrandt of snow machines


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Thanks ....Buddy....The Ventrac SSV is the Rembrandt of snow machines


I was thinking the Rolls Royce, but Rembrandt will work too\2\to\two.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was thinking the Rolls Royce, but Rembrandt will work too\2\to\two.


I'm glad you realize now that the SSV is hands down the best thing for your ROI and Margins


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm glad you realize now that the SSV is hands down the best thing for your ROI and Margins


Good thing I have profits from certain accounts to pay for losses on other accounts to pay for the SSV.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Did someone say jagoof lights???
> View attachment 182900


So bright someone had to adjust their sunglasses?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was thinking the Rolls Royce, but Rembrandt will work too\2\to\two.


Huh...... a Picasso comes to mind when I look at the SSV, everything is this there but not where it should be...


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> How did the job look? The guy seem reasonable?


No they were very rear body part, so I think anything you do there's going to be something wrong with it... Had to at least respond and show up not totally blow them off...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Huh...... a Picasso comes to mind when I look at the SSV, everything is this there but not where it should be...
> View attachment 182901


Wasn't aware you were into the artsy fartsy things in life...who knew Sasquatch had culture...


----------



## Mike_PS

OP, are you still around and looking for assistance or advice? Wondering if we can get this back on course so we don't have to close this out


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> No they were very rear body part, so I think anything you do there's going to be something wrong with it... Had to at least respond and show up not totally blow them off...


 Good call, no use in adding any headaches.


----------



## EWSplow

Hopefully, this is a little more back on track.
SO, I did a quick search. Maybe this would be a good place to start.
https://www.nassaucountyny.gov/2381/Employment-Opportunities


----------



## cwren2472

EWSplow said:


> Hopefully, this is a little more back on track.
> SO, I did a quick search. Maybe this would be a good place to start.
> https://www.nassaucountyny.gov/2381/Employment-Opportunities


Hmmm, from the snow remover application on that website:


----------



## cwren2472

Setting the bar pretty high over there in NY


----------



## EWSplow

cwren2472 said:


> Setting the bar pretty high over there in NY


Can't expect too much for the east cost.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cwren2472 said:


> Hmmm, from the snow remover application on that website:
> 
> View attachment 182902


The janitor position only requires a 4th grade education.

Good luck OP, I think I'll leave it at that and save Michael the trouble.


----------



## cwren2472

Mark Oomkes said:


> The janitor position only requires a 4th grade education.
> 
> Good luck OP, I think I'll leave it at that and save Michael the trouble.


Killing mosquitoes ranks way above Snow removal in education required


----------



## FredG

EWSplow said:


> Can't expect too much for the east cost.


 Ya you cheese heads should move to NY. You can get better jobs with less education. :laugh:  Thumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus

Lowest tender brine application...


----------

